# Powershift 1132



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

I picked this up this morning, runs, everything works $100.00 CDN


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate you !!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That is ONE IMPRESSIVE MACHINE!!! 11hp Briggs Flathead on there too. 

...and at $100 (CND)...yeah, we're a little jealous! 

Congratulations!


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

it's so fresh the original listing is still up. The gentleman that had it just wanted it out of his garage. 

SNOWBLOWER - TORO Power Shift 1132 | snowblowers | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm trying to take comfort in the fact my engine is bigger.

Isn't working


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats ThesuMofgoD, time to change your signature


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> congrats ThesuMofgoD, time to change your signature


Fixed


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't understand. It doesn't say PowerShift 1132 Diesel


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't understand. It doesn't say PowerShift 1132 Diesel


just give him some time. once he gets the diesel I'm going to buy the briggs for my powershift


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

He already has the diesel and he's likely paying me for all my great advise with the Briggs so don't even think about it !!

We've been going back and forth on what would be a good candidate for the diesel repower. 

But looking at this one I think it'd be a shame to mess with it. But I suppose he could always save the engine for another project or sell it to you or on line to help offset the cost of that diesel engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Time to post a shot of the diesel on the bench !!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Todd! Over here. Looky looky what he gots.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't get PS93 going on this  First he'll get all excited seeing a PowerShift, then he'll feel cheated he didn't get, then disbelief at the price and finally violated to think it may go diesel


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Don't get PS93 going on this  First he'll get all excited seeing a PowerShift, then he'll feel cheated he didn't get, then disbelief at the price and finally violated to think it may go diesel


and then I get the honor of moderating him


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV. there some one switched the augers out for the newer style.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LET IT BE KNOWN that a DIESEL engine will not work on a POWERSHIFT. because of the weight issue of the engine. to the pivoting of the wheels.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh NO, He found us 

Just need to lift up on the handles a tad when you go to pivot that axle. That's where a third hand would be really welcome.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Lucky you. You just won the yearly "YOU S$#@K AWARD"


Congrats on a sweet find.


Lee


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry I was out last night with my boys at a hockey game, The Ottawa 67's are a major junior team in the OHL and they are in the play-offs. There is a player from our home town in Winchester from the same minor hockey association my boys play for. So when went to cheer him (them) on. The 67's lost 7-3.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, hate to say it but you might need to keep searching for a unit to put that sucker on.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that 75 pound engine is way to heavy. just tune up the BRIGGS it will serve you well. that 5 HP honda forget about it. it will not handle WHAT THE POWERSHIFT can do.


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

I keep the Honda to back up my 2 Honda's, it's not intended for this project. I used it as a comparison size sake.


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

The snowblower. The Snowshovel


----------

